# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What movies do you watcch when your sad?

## CeCe

Something like "cheery"/ "happy" type movies. Something as a detraction?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I tend to watch dark comedies or something "bittersweet." Trying to counter my mood with something overtly cheery doesn't do much for me, with a few exceptions. Usually the same thing with music as well, I tend to listen to somewhat melancholy songs when I'm feeling down. I guess it's because I'd rather feel like I can relate to the mood rather than try to force my own mood to change to match what I'm watching or listening to.

----------


## Otherside

Anything by Disney Pixar.

----------


## L

I am not a fan of watching films twice - I usually plays certain albums when I am sad

----------


## Misssy

Yeah I second the Disney Pixar, recently I watched "turbo"

----------


## VickieKitties

Disney princesses! :3

----------


## WintersTale

Recently I've been depressed about losing my job, so I turned on the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I watched all three live action movies from when I was a kid.

1 and 2 were awesome. 3 was terrible, but as bad as it was, it still cheered me up a bit.

I wish I could go back to the carefree days of my childhood, and not have to worry about this adult sh*t.

----------


## Borophyll

Usually anything I grew up watching when I was a kid. Good times.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Anything by the Coen Brothers, Hitchcock, film noire - I can get lost in any of those movies and that distracts me from my mood.

----------


## Chantellabella

What's weird is I watch Hunger Games when I'm sad. It's like it gives me a chance to cry (over Rue), a chance to get even with the bullies in the world, and a chance to relive survival on the streets. I'm not sure why I watch it over and over. It just makes me feel better somehow.

----------


## Koalafan

Happy Gilmore  :Tongue:

----------


## Lost Control Again

220px-Kpax.jpg

into_the_wild.jpg

MV5BNjA4ODYxMDU3Nl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzkzMTk3OA@@._V1._SX333_SY500_.jpg

----------


## Rawr

Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory

The Candy-Man song makes me feel all warm with good memories n' stuff. <3

----------


## merc

Lately when I'm down, I like going on line to find clips from "The Young Ones." I find those shows hilarious for some reason.

----------


## wuxxon

well [BEEP] responsabilities

----------


## nothing

When I'm sad or depressed I watch the most miserable, brutal movies I can find. If I'm going to be sad, I'm going to do it 100%.

----------


## merc

> well [BEEP] responsibilities



 Funny! RIP  Rik,  Sorry I missed this post. It's kind of a weird week for me. I know of one other person in their 50's who basically just dropped dead this week. She was my kids pre-school teacher, 59. My favorite episode was where Rik was trying to be popular. The "Show of hands, who likes me bit is so funny."  Also his dancing. got to love that. I'm feeling old.

----------


## Chloe

I don't tend to watch movies when I'm sad. If I needed a cry I'd do Marley and me, war horse, dumbo (the scene with the mum and dumbo gets me every time) or saving private Ryan. Anything to do with dad's as well I get quite upset about eg the croods but I understand that's just because my dad was away my whole childhood and I'm starting to adjust to him being here and don't want him to go away again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Evie2420

A Clockwork Orange...I feel so weird saying that...

----------


## nothing

> A Clockwork Orange...I feel so weird saying that...



Yeah! I watch that a lot as well! Obviously not a happy movie, but it's fantastic. It's also one of my favorite books, that's great too. Better than the movie actually, Stanley Kubrick left out the entire last chapter while making the movie.

I don't think you're weird for saying that, but I'm weird myself, so maybe that doesn't mean much  ::):

----------


## Evie2420

> Yeah! I watch that a lot as well! Obviously not a happy movie, but it's fantastic. It's also one of my favorite books, that's great too. Better than the movie actually, Stanley Kubrick left out the entire last chapter while making the movie.
> 
> I don't think you're weird for saying that, but I'm weird myself, so maybe that doesn't mean much



I have both the book and movie, but I have to say I prefer the movie over the book. It's one of the rare times I say I like the movie over the book.  :Razz:

----------


## nothing

> I have both the book and movie, but I have to say I prefer the movie over the book. It's one of the rare times I say I like the movie over the book.



It is a great movie, one of my favorites, but I still find myself thinking of the last chapter of the book when the movie ends abruptly. I guess the last chapter wouldn't have made for good cinema.

----------


## Nightingale

I typically avoid touchy-feely movies like the plague. I nearly had a seizure in the theatre when I took my daughter and her bff to see the Twilight Saga. I will turn completely hostile if made to sit through a John Green/Nicholas Sparks movie. 

Anyhoo, when I'm sad I default to stand up comedy. I dvr a ton of stand up - Bill Burr, Dave Chappelle, what's his name Hughley, George Lopez, etc. 

I also really enjoy cat videos.

----------


## CurlyIntrovert

Black, comedy, movies about self discovery. Also like plinky (not a real word, I know) piano music when down.

If just a little down then I love stand-up comedy to cheer me up.

But otherwise, I need to go all the way down and possibly cry before I get happy again.

----------


## Earthquake

I don't really get to watch movies that much anymore. Certainly not whenever I feel like. But the Twilight movies always lift my spirits.

----------


## Rawr

Classics such as Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory as well as Slappy & The Stinkers. Anything from my childhood/90's mostly. They just help me remember when things were more simple.

----------

